# Harry-ban pictures - freshly detailed



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Text by Nathan from Cambridge Autogleam (lifted from another forum)

_______________________________________________

So this was before i started cleaning... 

 

Soaked in AG PM3 TFR and pressure rinsed, done again as it was really dirty, then shampoo'd. I could already feel how rough the paint was at this point.

Out with the sonus green clay and it was amazing what this did. I was folding to a clean side every 1/3 of a panel and i did each panel 2/3 times to get it smooth.



This took me about 2 hrs. Then taped the car up and did a test section. Ip 3.01 worked the best and this was the result.


















DAY 2

Carried on round the car in the above fashion.. apart from the front end which was Carbon Fibre and had much softer paint which was corrected with 106FF passing over much quicker than the metal sections.










Covered the car in SRP.. been a few cars since ive used this and had forgotten just how well it compares to the more premium finish. During and after SRP pics.

 

Then on with some Collinite 915.



Then used AG metal polish to clean the exhaust up.. the inside being 10x worse than the outside which was just lightly tarnished.

 










Then outside and rinsed down and dried... and wiped down with optimum car wax and glass cleaned with AG fast glass.

Thought this was an interesting comparison... first pic is after rinsing down after clay.. the second pic is after waxing.


















And then the final pics... it had clouded over unfortunately ..


























Cheers

Nathan


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

That is a magic job the fella has done and the car looks fantastic!

Sparks


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Impressive, I really like the pictures with the drops on the car.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Car*

Just been looking at the pics on the Detailing World site, looks much better but i did prefer the Aston....:clap: Where is the engine bay shots and what the car specs?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Impressive!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Just been looking at the pics on the Detailing World site, looks much better but i did prefer the Aston....:clap: Where is the engine bay shots and what the car specs?


Just where I've been reading up too! Good job .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

DANG!

taping off the rubber seals THATS where i went wrong


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice really dig the wings ....


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

They are very wide looking!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the detailing!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

One day I will clay my car and give it the proper detailing it deserves. Great job, looks awesome.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Aston shots?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*

every nice car deserves this kind of attention. Props to the owner and keep up the good work, looks great!!


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

one awesome car isn´t enough for you, is it? 
great job with the R34 :thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

You clean the inside of the exhaust ?,wow talk about doing a proper job:thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking good Harry. There are some exceptional detailers on the Detailworld Forum. I'll be having another go at mine in a couple of weeks (weather permitting !)


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Everytime I see this car I wonder what those back lights are about? I've only ever seen them on this 34. Are they some kind of light weight design??


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

GTR RGT said:


> Everytime I see this car I wonder what those back lights are about? I've only ever seen them on this 34. Are they some kind of light weight design??


They are Do-Luck items. They`ve been on the car for around 4 years now.
They just stick on i believe.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Harry - you just need the Monaro done to be done to complete the set !


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 29, 2007)

funny you say that... its sitting in the garage half 80% detailed at present 

its been a great week working on some impressive cars.


----------



## MATTYP (Feb 19, 2007)

Car has come out well, I power polished mine on monday and it looks like brand new now.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, that looks stunning Harry....makes a great car even better


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Daz said:


> Harry - you just need the Monaro done to be done to complete the set !


There you go Daz


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That cleans up well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Harry - they have all come up fantastically well. Very impressive work (I need to get out and have a go at mine soon).

You have a superb car collection mate.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looking good Harry have you got that new engine in the Monaro yet?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Harry,

Were you at the Ace Cafe meet a few Sundays ago? (well probably a month or so ago now). Pretty sure it was that Monaro in the car park... Certainly my fave there anyway...... Would have said hello if I'd known.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I know he was at the Ace for the Oz day, because me and Scott (from Abbey) where up their briefly


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Looking good Harry


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

knight said:


> Looking good Harry have you got that new engine in the Monaro yet?


Net yet mate:bawling: The good news is that most of the parts have arrived and its under construction though....


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Alex Creasey said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Were you at the Ace Cafe meet a few Sundays ago? (well probably a month or so ago now). Pretty sure it was that Monaro in the car park... Certainly my fave there anyway...... Would have said hello if I'd known.


Yep, twas I. Next time:thumbsup:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Harry said:


> Net yet mate:bawling: The good news is that most of the parts have arrived and its under construction though....



Thats good, should be a bit of a beast when its all done


----------

